# How did you find TFO?



## Josh

im curious. im betting lots of craigslist people and lots of myspace people


----------



## Kim

*RE: how did you find TortoiseForum.org?*



josh said:


> im curious. im betting lots of craigslist people and lots of myspace people



It was myspace!


----------



## Josh

*RE: how did you find TortoiseForum.org?*

dont forget to vote above!


----------



## zeezombiedoll

*RE: how did you find TortoiseForum.org?*

Im sure there was a post on RepticZone about this forum


----------



## c_pierce705

*RE: how did you find TortoiseForum.org?*



josh said:


> im curious. im betting lots of craigslist people and lots of myspace people



Im on your myspace friends too. how come I havent gotten any love? lol


----------



## c_pierce705

*RE: how did you find TortoiseForum.org?*



c_pierce705 said:


> josh said:
> 
> 
> 
> im curious. im betting lots of craigslist people and lots of myspace people
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im on your myspace friends too. how come I havent gotten any love? lol
Click to expand...



finally got some love....thanks


----------



## Josh

*RE: how did you find TortoiseForum.org?*

sorry, i somehow missed ya on the first time around


----------



## PATMAN

*RE: how did you find TortoiseForum.org?*

Josh had a link over at TurtleTimes.com in their Web sites forum.

That's why I'm here.


----------



## Vegas Chad

*RE: how did you find TortoiseForum.org?*

Somebody put out little tortforum cards at the NARBC show that I was at... See it on craigs list and myspace too.


----------



## Rees2

*RE: how did you find TortoiseForum.org?*

Got here by Craigslist.So far Craigslist is winning.


----------



## Iluvemturts

*RE: how did you find TortoiseForum.org?*

Craigslist.....which I thought was an excellent form of advertising


----------



## Josh

*RE: how did you find TortoiseForum.org?*

thanks to all who have filled in the poll, any others?


----------



## chris

*RE: how did you find TortoiseForum.org?*

Josh posted a link on constrictors.com/forum

I am glad, I am learning alot before getting my redfoot.


----------



## wayne.bob

*RE: how did you find TortoiseForum.org?*

i found it on the turtle and tortoise group on facebook


----------



## barbie69

*RE: how did you find TortoiseForum.org?*

Well I check out craigslist and I am on myspace...but I found this forum by google....looks like I am the only one though. lol


----------



## Jacqui

*RE: how did you find TortoiseForum.org?*

There was a post in the forum of Reptileforum.net


----------



## Josh

*RE: how did you find TortoiseForum.org?*

top for newer folks!


----------



## Josh

*RE: how did you find TortoiseForum.org?*

please do this if you haven't already.
thanks to those who have responded!


----------



## TestudoGeek

*RE: how did you find us?*

Link on a private message from Chris at Turtle Times


----------



## tortania

*RE: how did you find TortoiseForum.org?*



barbie69 said:


> Well I check out craigslist and I am on myspace...but I found this forum by google....looks like I am the only one though. lol



Nope! I found this forum during a google search too


----------



## Kiki

*RE: how did you find us?*

I also found this forum on google


----------



## agranny4

*RE: how did you find TortoiseForum.org?*



josh said:


> please do this if you haven't already.
> thanks to those who have responded!



Through Frankie, Squirt & Shylow and their caregivers on Myspace friends....Requested you as an add and you did . I was looking for info. sources and sources to possibly adopt.


----------



## drgnfly2265

*RE: how did you find TortoiseForum.org?*



c_pierce705 said:


> josh said:
> 
> 
> 
> im curious. im betting lots of craigslist people and lots of myspace people
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im on your myspace friends too. how come I havent gotten any love? lol
Click to expand...


If you want a sulcata tortoise to be your friend go to my sulcata's page www.myspace.com/bowsertortoise 

______________________________________________________

1 Sulcata (Bowser)

www.myspace.com/bowsertortoise


----------



## chelonologist

*RE: how did you find us?*

I Googled 'western Hermann's tortoise' and found Chris' excellent post on distinguishing Thh from Thb (http://www.tortoiseforum.org/western-hermanns-vs-eastern-hermanns-t-219.html). 

Thanks Chris!


----------



## 70ridgeway

*RE: how did you find us?*

i found your site thanks to 2 very good friends Danny and kelly


----------



## Jeremy

*RE: how did you find us?*

I found you on google.

Jeremy


----------



## katesgoey

*RE: how did you find us?*

I'm a googler


----------



## davidsmith

*RE: how did you find us?*

I am a tortoise fan and when I searched Google I got your forum listed.
ThatÃ¢â‚¬â„¢s how I found your website.


----------



## gary27

*RE: how did you find us?*

I got here from google.


----------



## terryo

*RE: how did you find us?*

Me too...google.


----------



## richalisoviejo

*RE: how did you find us?*

Searched for Tortoise forums on google.


----------



## Stazz

*RE: how did you find TortoiseForum.org?*

Yup  Someone sent me a msg on Repticzone to come on here to speak to Danny about Tallula  LOVING this forum!



zeezombiedoll said:


> Im sure there was a post on RepticZone about this forum


----------



## BigBiscuit

*RE: how did you find us?*

When I first got Smiley, I just started googling everything I could about tortoises, and stumbled across the forum. Glad I did!


----------



## Candy

*RE: how did you find us?*

When we got Dale I searched for everything online about Cherryheads (Redfoots) and found Terry's site (Redfoots.com). I tried to register on Terry's site, but it would always say "not excepted as a member yet" so I waited and waited and am still waiting, so then I tried this site and "bam" I was excepted as a member right away. I'm glad because I love this site.  Candy


----------



## galvinkaos

*RE: how did you find us?*

I don't remember if it was google or just stumbled here surfing for info.

Dawna


----------



## dannomite

*RE: how did you find us?*

Google, same way I find everything!


----------



## muddled

*RE: how did you find us?*

Google!  I think I was searching on redfoot care, and since I like forums I didn't hesitate to join, hehe.


----------



## shelber10

*RE: how did you find us?*

I was looking to buy tortoises a year ago and I searched tortoises for sale on google and their was a link to tortoisefurom.org so I clicked on it


----------



## desertsss

*RE: how did you find us?*

Late but figured I would ad my two cents. My husband was on a forum for his motorcycle, so I just typed in tortoise forum and there you were. Twitch, Gordo, and I are very happy we found you.


----------



## Gulf Coast

*RE: how did you find us?*

Google search.... Gotta love Google


----------



## spring pace

*RE: how did you find us?*

maggie invited me to join, thanks maggie ;o) my name is spring. galileo and i live in southern calif, little town called topanga in the santa monica mtns. gali is a 6 yr old male sulcata. hes currently 26#s and weve been sharing a yard for a little over 4 years now. i think i added a pic of gali, not sure if it worked. i got a little artistic because he struck sucha manly pose. can you guess what hes doing? smiles, spring


----------



## tortoisenerd

*RE: how did you find us?*

Hi Spring & Galileo! Nice to meet you and welcome to the forum. Cute!


----------



## Madortoise

*RE: how did you find us?*

I found you guys from the Super Reptile Show in Corona, CA, 1/2009.
In hindsight I am wondering who I met? There were a few people, maybe one of them was you, Josh?
I bought the calendar and a bumper sticker and then waited until April to actually join when my tort came out of hibernation.


----------



## spring pace

*RE: how did you find us?*

i have a freind on another list that invited me to join. im glad she did.


----------



## dmmj

*RE: how did you find us?*

I believe I googled it.


----------



## Josh

*RE: how did you find us?*

Pomona! Yes indeed!



Madortoise said:


> I found you guys from the Super Reptile Show in Corona, CA, 1/2009.
> In hindsight I am wondering who I met? There were a few people, maybe one of them was you, Josh?
> I bought the calendar and a bumper sticker and then waited until April to actually join when my tort came out of hibernation.


----------



## shesdisarming

*RE: how did you find us?*

the reptile show in pomona.. that huge tort was quite a looker! :] 

my tort forum sticker still resides on the side of my computer tower and I always get people asking about it.


----------



## philipsr26

*RE: how did you find us?*

researching keyword sulcata on yahoo search and kept seeing the forum so browsed it here and there and then i bought my sully and decided to register because it is allot better to be able to discuss matters with tortoise owners to learn compared to just trying to figure it out on your own with some contradicting info that i find on the web.so far it has been a relly big help


----------



## sammi

*RE: how did you find us?*

I started reading info on "Shelled Warriors" [a forum based in the UK] but I wanted one that was based in the US, so I could find people with relative weather, and issues to mine. So I did a google search, and TFO came up, along with the Turtle and Tortoise Forum [from russiantortoise.org]. I signed up with both, but kind of stuck more so with TFO..and I'm glad I did. =]


----------



## Merrit321

*RE: how did you find us?*

Google'd Tortoise Forum when I first got my torts. When I saw something that had the exact name, I picked it


----------



## K9KidsLove

*RE: how did you find us?*

I found the site while serfing for info on Sulcatas
Patsy


----------



## Jenilyn

*RE: how did you find us?*

it was all chikatie blame her for me being here.....


----------



## spikethebest

*RE: how did you find us?*



shesdisarming said:


> the reptile show in pomona.. that huge tort was quite a looker! :]
> 
> my tort forum sticker still resides on the side of my computer tower and I always get people asking about it.



are you talking about the big black tort at the TFO table? that was my galap, littlefoot!


----------



## BuffsTorts

*RE: how did you find us?*



terryo said:


> Me too...google.



top google link for 'tortoise forum search' for me


----------



## -JM

I was researching tortoise care and prices and pictures and this website just kept popping up with great information and images. So I joined to save myself the googling  one stop shop!


----------



## Annieski

Google search and my Vet's suggestion. Happy day for me and Mortimer.


----------



## Happy

I find it from Google Search Engine ........When i am searching some data for me .
(spam link removed by moderator)


----------



## coreyc

I found it from a Google Search


----------



## Turtulas-Len

I was just surfing the internet and ended up on TheColoredDragon.com website, it's a nice site, so I was looking at their different pages and they have a link to the tortoiseforum.org, I joined a short time later.


----------



## Angi

I found the form through goggle.


----------



## DeanS

I, too, was surfing looking for updated info on sulcatas. I knew people who had them years ago, but something about the care sheets didn't sit well with me! I adopted Mortimer from the shelter last August and was hooked! After checking out a few sites (which were layed out well)...a crss-reference led me here...and this has been my home-away-from-home ever since


----------



## narattah

Thanks to Google


----------



## froghaven5

Hubby found this site on google after we first got our baby Sulcata. We wanted to make sure we knew what we were doing. Luckily this is 1 of the 1st sites he came across and signed up. I'm the one who does the research though, so I took over just after he signed up. So glad he found TFO as it is a terrific site!  I've learned so much!


----------



## Tom

I found TFO at the Pomona Reptile Show in Jan. of 2010. Joined that evening. Its only the second forum I've ever been a part of. The roach for was first by a three months.


----------



## Neal

I don't remember. One day I opened up my laptop and spent like 10 hours on this site, visited nearly every day since then.


----------



## vyeates409

Google


----------



## ALDABRAMAN

I stumbled on the site while on a google search.


----------



## Medusa

Google


----------



## [email protected]

found you guys on google while i studying up on red foots


----------



## Jerseynox

reffered from some one at yahoo answers reptile section


----------



## zoogrl

A guy I work with told me about the forum, he had already contacted danny about a tortoise and knew I had been looking for one. I sent dan a message about a russian baby & I've been here ever since


----------



## Herpard

Twitter......Someone on there asked My Tortoise,Squirt,(It's her twitter account lol) to Follow the forum group and then i joined the forum lol


----------



## theezy

Google!


----------



## dmarcus

Yahoo search, looking for things to feed my Sulcata...


----------



## ALDABRAMAN

Hlogic told me about it after a local herp society meeting. Word of mouth is great, I have told several.


----------



## Yvonne G

finleafeater said:


> Funny story, I found TFO by accident. When I first got Tortie (my baby girl russian) I found some UK tortoise forum and signed up there.. only to quickly realize I was in the wrong place for U.S. info, shops, breeders, and friends. Then on the second day, while trying to find that uk forum I accidentally typed in the wrong URL (TORTOISE FORUM IS A MUCH SIMPLER NAME ) and poof. I was here. and now Im here for about 5 hours a day hahah.



Rachel:

It looks like this username is ok now.


----------



## Jacob

I found Alot of useful info, when i was researching on google!
So i made one, and im happy i did


----------



## SnakeyeZ

I voted Google, but I actually just typed in "www.tortoiseforum.com" and it redirected me here.


----------



## chase thorn

i found it by googleing some stuff for my torts!


----------



## laramie

Josh said:


> im curious. im betting lots of craigslist people and lots of myspace people



Google, when I was searching for a sulcata tort baby


----------



## blafiriravt

Found it through a long, confusing search on Google. Was sifting my way through tort breed profiles and care sheets. I typically don't mess around with forums, but something drew me to this one. I love it! The people are awesome, and their wisdom and information is even better


----------



## Utah Lynn

I have to echo blafiriravt. Petco CareSheets just didn't cut it for me.


----------



## wosman

i had a burning question about my tortoise and figured i'd google 'tortoise forum.'


----------



## SulcataSquirt

We also found from Google! And couldn't be happier!


----------



## gopherhockey03

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h_N_rjkdcKU

I watched this video on October 18th... found Tortoise Forums October 20th .... On YouTube.... Fell in love with Tortoises... November 17th... Got my first Tort...


----------



## Scho9959

I found TF by good guess. I was speaking with a friend who keeps bearded dragons about things like temps and humidity, and she said being on a forum helped her a lot, so I typed in "tortoiseforum.com" and boom. Here I am.


----------



## bubbles01

How did I never see this poll before?? I bow to the might of Google! enter tortoise forum and here you go!!


----------



## Sammy

Looking for advice on tortoise enclosures in yahoo/google can't remember which one.


----------



## wellington

I was just searching anything and everything tortoise on the net and found TFO. Unfortunately, not soon enough.. But got it turned around and things are good


----------



## MORTYtheTORTY

Josh said:


> im curious. im betting lots of craigslist people and lots of myspace people



I voted and the answer is google! Now onto figuring out how to attach pics...it won't let me =/ anyone know how then PM me please...update attachment and add attachment do not work and I am way under 50MB per pic.


----------



## nicoleandrocky

I had searched a question and tortoise forum showed up, so i signed up


----------



## Zamric

I was searching for Toroise info and Tortoise Forum was all over the search page so I started lookin around


----------



## DanaLachney

I was researching tortoises and that's how I found TFO!!! Best thing EVER!


----------



## MORTYtheTORTY

Same here LOL I found it through researching on google and this forum kept popping up so I looked into it and screwed up a few times ( I know the moderator is probably fed up with me LOL) and now I'm addicted to it and glad I can share my interest with others out there =) 
I can't believe they didn't make other forums for dogs....or have they?! =P


----------



## LeaderLeprechaun

Google xD


----------



## HonuFonu23

I did a search on google for a sulcata care sheet and bam.. here I am


----------



## Mert

Google too.


----------



## *Barracuda_50*

I was doing a search on google and came across TFO. There was a few other sites i went to but i loved this one the best.  Theres alot of diffrent forums for diffrent things i hang out on but i mainly keep to myself.


----------



## Amylialifrom hk

i was looking for'why does my tortoise have green poop'
memories!!!!


----------



## dmmj

You can tell how old this thread is, myspace is an option, really myspace?


----------



## Zamric

dmmj said:


> You can tell how old this thread is, myspace is an option, really myspace?



Hey.... I was BIG on Myspace....but then again, I'm BIG no matter where I am!


----------



## dmmj

Zamric said:


> dmmj said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can tell how old this thread is, myspace is an option, really myspace?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey.... I was BIG on Myspace....but then again, I'm BIG no matter where I am!
Click to expand...

Hence the past qualifier, stop living in the past man ( best stoner impersonation)


----------



## Nixxy

Back when this thread was started, Myspace was crazy popular...I miss OLD Myspace, you know..top 8, the ability for complete customization, awesome layouts, music on the page, etc.

Makes Facebook seem rather lame, in comparison..Though new Myspace is just..blah.

That being said, time to bump this aging titan of a thread, and inform you all, I too, much like 183 other people, came here via a Google Search.


----------



## Eric 0223

By researching and I always found myself here.


----------



## leonardo the tmnt

Eric 0223 said:


> By researching and I always found myself here.



Same here !


----------



## Masin

We actually heard about the forum via the reptile store we purchased our sulcata at. The employee was educated enough to know the owner housed ours wrong and refused to be told different, so she suggested this forum and from that night on I've been addicted!


----------



## TortoiseBoy1999

I looked up "Tortoise" on the app store on my iPod and this is what I got!


----------



## mainey34

I googled it


----------



## lovelyrosepetal

I also googled it. I was looking for more information on sulcata tortoise care and this site kept showing up. I tried to view something but it wouldn't let me until I became a member, so I signed up and have been coming to this site ever since.


----------



## MVonSluis

I was doing a google search about Sulcata Tortoises


----------



## LuckysGirl007

My "other" is

While searching the App Store on my iPad for anything tortoise. A TORTOISE FORUM APPA?!?! FABULOUS!


----------



## Tortus

I was googling baby leopard tortoise care and found an old thread on humidity here. 

Many tortoise google searches/image searches lead here.


----------



## CLMoss

I believe I just did a search on google about Indian Star Tortoises.


----------



## sibi

I needed to check Google for info on a sick baby sulcata and found this forum instead.


----------



## Melly-n-shorty

I googled tortoise enclosure... and here I am  I have shown pretty good self control so far.. only got one more tortoise so far.


----------



## pnsprrt5863

Repticzone. so I voted "other"


----------



## Instinct

I went under Google and typed in "Greek Tortoise" and then a few questions regarding them. With every search there were at least a few threads with answers to my questions. 
Decided to make an account and stop being such a lurker.


----------



## Thalatte

A member on another forum I am on was talking about it so I thought I would try it. Glad I did.


----------



## sissyofone

I was Googling sulcata tortoises. When I came across Tortoise Forum. And I'm glad I did.  I've learned alot here.


----------



## kjr153

I googled a question about my tortoise and this site was the first one, so I clicked on it. You know, this site is as addicting as Facebook  Atleast for me. My friends call me a nerd because I am a member of the Tortoise Forum. They will never understand the love I have for my shelled baby


----------



## mike taylor

Was Googling red foots and this forum popped up.And I'm also called a nerd for being a member of a tortoise forum but it's been a good tool in my tortoise keeping.Thanks Josh for being the big nerd and making this forum. LOL


----------



## Team Gomberg

Googling research about tortoises and liked alot of what i read in the threads


----------



## Yurusumaji

I Googled "tortoise forum" so I could find a forum where I could get info from experienced tortoise keepers on how to take care of my new guy. This one came up, I checked it out and joined the same day.


----------



## AndreaRosie

One of my baby turtles was born seriously deformed I did a Google search to get some answers. Then I found this wonderful place which I am so grateful for.


----------



## theelectraco

I had questions on a sick tortoise I was taking care of (which I later bought) so I did some google searched and found tfo


----------



## Torts4Life!

actually on google. Sorry I didn't see the option at first before I voted.


----------



## Spn785

I Googled information on tortoises and the first dozen or so links were threads on this forum.  Thanks Josh! You Rock!


----------



## T33's Torts

I was searching for information about my tortoise with intestinal works that i adopted and Google pulled up a thread! I've been adicted ever since!!!


----------



## Vickie

I found you searching for tortoise information.  Boy what a find that was! Love this forum!


----------



## kathyth

I googles something and came upon it.


----------



## alicenwanderland

Me too, who'd a thunk it I love a tortoise!
Alice us amazing and comes when I call
Her. I'm raising her for my grandson!


----------



## Swetortoise

I was researching and learning about pyramiding and tortoise health, got stuck here and started reading random threads of different types - still busy. 


Owner of one little Hermann Tort.


----------



## PJDruce

I was just searching the web for all round information. And stumbled across this. Saw it had a phone app and signed up straight away! 
It's been really useful already. And I've only been here a very short while  


Paul Druce
Sheffield, UK
Nerdy Mathsy Physicsy Guy with love for shelled warriors!


----------



## ShellyTurtlesCats

Google.

_________
~ Shelly ~


----------



## sibi

My tort was having trouble with eating rocks, and I was afraid something could go wrong. I Google the information and the forum came up. I decided to join because there were experienced tort owners who knew what they were talking about. Many knew more than the vets I've seen in the past. Thanks Josh for starting up this forum.


----------



## Mr-Turtle

Josh said:


> im curious. im betting lots of craigslist people and lots of myspace people



somuch.com


----------



## raymond

Google play


----------



## AnnV

Someone (can't even remember now) on a yahoo group I belong to mentioned it. Or gave a link maybe.
I really enjoy the forum. My eyes are crossing from all the reading I've been doing! But it's all good. 
And I like the Android app a lot!

Ann from CT


----------



## bouaboua

It was mentioned in one of the Tort's forum oversea. Then I checked back at home. 

This forum Just woderful.


----------



## tort_luv_5055

When I first got Apollo, I realized just how much research goes into owning/caring for a tortoise. Being a tortoise keeper brings up a lot of questions. Mainly things like "what is that white stuff my tortoise just pooped out" and "What do I feed this thing"  

Well I needed answers to all these questions! And of course, I turned to the infinitely wise internet, specifically Google. 

While I was searching I noticed that whenever I typed in something relating to tortoises, The Forum would pop up in the results. So I clicked on the link to these wise threads and members. With time, I found myself able to answer some of the questions in the threads. And just like that, the script was flipped, and I was a member!


----------



## Zxsong

Google! Thank god for this forum. [RELIEVED FACE]


----------



## jjnks kids

Craigslist


----------



## Sulcata_Sandy

Google hit.


----------



## katrvt

Random suggestion by Google play.


----------



## HJ1983

I googled "Russian Tortoise Diet" and voila. Now I neglect all aspects of my life except for my Killer and this forum. I think I used to have a daughter....


----------



## mestacey

Lol! Yes, there is a small human sitting next to me asking me for breakfast...can't he see I'm busy?!


----------



## HJ1983

mestacey said:


> Lol! Yes, there is a small human sitting next to me asking me for breakfast...can't he see I'm busy?!



Yup. That's me.


----------



## mollydee

Googling questions about safe plants for a outdoor tortoise garden I'm starting hopefully this weekend (weather permitting) 

I joined just to see if there was good info on that subject & now I'm completely hooked . 

Joined about 27 hours ago & am already at 13 hours ! That seems excessive ! Does anyone else get stuck on here ? Safe to say I haven't had a very productive day at work ...


----------



## kezilulu

Good old google and THANK GOD I did!!! You guys keep me sane/stop me from driving straight to an emergency vets!!!
xXx


----------



## Barista5261

From other tort people talking about the forum on Instagram [GRINNING FACE WITH SMILING EYES]


----------



## LoutheRussian

Started a search for Russian tortoise care and stumbled into the forum and joined that same day. What a blessing it has been


[TURTLE]LoutheRussian


----------



## StuMac

When i was given my tortoise, the gent recommended this site to me as a way of learning how to keep it...glad he did...love the place!


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

I collect everything turtle, when I got my new iPhone I did aturtle seach and here I am !


Sent from my iPhone using TortForum


----------



## lismar79

Google care for sulcata tortoise & here I am!


----------



## turtledan77

I found this site on a google search.


----------



## Evy

I needed help to proper care for my sullies at that time ( I got miss I formed by the pet store)
I read different sites and this seems very trustworthy, people were helpful and quick responders.

I love this place!





London my lovely Sulcata tortoise :0))


----------



## CourtneyG

I wanted to get a pancake, so when I googled pancake things, this website popped up continuously.


----------



## naturalman91

Tyler from tortoise supply. i was doing research and emailed him some question's and he referred me here but that was about a year or two before i joined


----------



## mike taylor

I found this forum on Google. Every time I Googled red footed tortoises post from TFO poped up. So I said to myself ....... myself you need to join this forum . Then I gave myself a big pat on the back.


----------



## Sh3wulf

Organic Google search. Typed in Leopard Tortoise and there was TFO - Benny's life saver!


----------



## Saleama

I did a yahoo search for Russian tortoise with diarrhea. The rest, as they say, is history! LOL... oop:


----------



## sissyofone

Google I believe it was. LOL Had just gotton Spunky Sulcata.


----------



## Kathy Coles

When I bought my red foot at the pet store, a clerk told me about it.


----------



## Abdulla6169

I found it on the internet, just lookin up tort care, then I found TFO....


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Looking up care for my turtles... few years ago on google! ASWOME site!


----------



## smarch

a little over 2 years ago when I first got franklin I was tortoise crazy and wanted everything tortoise or turtle. So I typed "tortoise" into the apple app store in my ipod at the time, and there it was! super thankful it was on android too once I got my phone


----------



## Reptilelove

I was looking into hibernation and this website came up


----------



## Sarah Winchester

I had just bought Georgie and I was looking up on Google a few different things to do with Leopard tortoises and every time I did this forum came up so joined and have some really good advice and everyone is so nice and helpful


----------



## tortdad

It had been several years since I owned a tort and was looking into different breeds to see which one I wanted to get and found this place. The best site ever.


----------



## Oscar_Smith

Typed in a question I had about tortoises in Google, the first option was on TFO


----------



## dmarshall1991

I did a Google search for "red foot tortoise enclosure" and it brought me here.. woohoo thank you Google!!


----------



## Jabuticaba

I think I did a search on "care sheet Hermann's tortoise" and that's how I got here. 


May
THBs: Darwin & Merlin
Aussies: Dax, Vegas, & Cricket
IG: @AUSSOMEAUSSIES


----------



## TCZaro

Surprisingly I was led to TF through Reddit, after seeing a picture of a Russian tortoise pet, I searched "Russian tortoise", and was eventually led here.


----------



## Hermes

Google search for leopard turtles.


----------



## stojanovski92113

Googling about red foot tortoise care many years ago, I stumbled across TFO. I just never signed up until this year.


----------



## Peytons torts

Google lol


----------



## Gillian M

Google, while researching on......tortsand how to deal with them, feed them, bathe them and....last but not least take good care of them and *love* them.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

Gotta love Google.


----------



## johnandjade

time off work due to surgery + new flat with girlfriend who insisted on a tort = alot of internert trolling! but now im besotted with our little guy and have great info and help


----------



## Mommabear

I did find all of you on my own thank goodness the day I found our tort on Google. 

Our dog had a vet appointment 2-3 days later and I showed him photos of Tootles. He recommended this forum right away and admitted it was the best place to go and even he used the forum when needed. 

I knew I found the right place and so far I feel very comfortable with any help I would need.

Thanks guys!


----------



## ZippyButter

Google Search, during the early day of this forum. I've been away for awhile due to work and family obligations. It's good to be back.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Google, the evening I rescued Tidgy, 3 and a half years ago, desperate for up to date tortoises care info.
Didn't join til recently, but that's how I found you.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Google search here with questions about growing edible food.
It was the best search I ever did.
I also waited quite a while before joining.


----------



## Myroli

I was googling info for my sully and then had a really important question about temps/humidity the night before he arrived so I decided "what the heck, I'll join so I can actually ask a real life person" so here I am lol


----------



## Gillian M

Google, while researching on how to deal with tortoises, as I have never had a pet before.Therefore I needed help and got it here!


----------



## memo1987

Very simple to find 
I wrote "tortoise forum" in google lol


----------



## SeeShmemilyPlay

I'd been looking to purchase a baby Sulcata for a few years and figured it was about time, and then wondered if there were any rescues I could take in. I found a couple posts on here this morning, and it turns out I'm in love with the discussions and pics and updates of everyone's torts!


----------



## bouaboua

I think I Googled....


----------



## TMartin510

I looked up question after question about my torts, and TFO came up everytime, so I decided to join


----------



## Angel Carrion

Endless googling. Goooooogle google google.


----------



## ILoveTorts&Gerbils

I just searched 'tortoise' on the App Store and was lucky enough to find this!


----------



## AnimalLady

When my husband brought home a tort that I had no idea how to care for i resorted to Google, which in turn led me to you all


----------



## Nephelle

I was googling everything I could think of for my new RT, and Would. Not. Stop. Talking. About. My. Tortoise.

Luckily for my relationship, I found TFO, joined the same day and....still haven't stopped talking about my tortoise. But at least I'm in good company


----------



## dannylozano10

My aunt had bought a tortoise from here I think and I remembered the name of the forum and joined not to long ago really like TFO amazing forum


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

When I got my cell phone I looked up tortoises and up popped the TFO so I down loaded it . And here I am!


----------



## gamera154

google search tortoise and scroled down and whala


----------



## Pearly

Google search "tortoise" after my daughter told me what kind of a pet she wanted


----------



## TechnoCheese

I was bored in the App Store, and I'm about to get a tortoise, so I searched tortoise and this is what I found!


----------



## KaTheya

I literally searched tortoise forum on google and this was the first site listed


----------



## BabyBlud

We google searched certain questions about tortoises after my 7yr old asked for one for his birthday. Every question we asked had this forum as the first choice


----------



## Susan Rod

tortania said:


> *RE: how did you find TortoiseForum.org?*
> 
> 
> 
> Nope! I found this forum during a google search too



*Hi I found it on Google too!*


----------



## Susan Rod

Susan Rod said:


> *
> Hi I found it on Google too!*


Can any one help me post a concer about my 2 Sulcatas I found in a box at the mall?


----------



## Stuart S.

Susan Rod said:


> Can any one help me post a concer about my 2 Sulcatas I found in a box at the mall?



Susan...did you even find out how to post your concern? If not follow this link...

http://www.tortoiseforum.org/forums/sulcata-tortoises.88/


----------



## Jennifer M

Google search


----------



## Greta16

Google play search.


----------



## Gillian M

Google.


----------



## Stuart S.

Google


----------



## Bee62

Google search


----------



## Tortoise_Nerd

I looked up redfoot care and now I'm here


----------



## K_Andy

From a Google search while looking up something else.


----------



## Michael Malone

Google


----------



## DE42

I just appeared in the Cold Dark Room and I don't know how I got here. Nice place though so I think I'll stay. 

I used Ecosia to find it. I was looking up info on something tort related and the link took me here.


----------



## AquaIce

Google still pending on FB


----------



## kesh2l

Google search... and I love it and the people I have met are so nice!


----------



## EdMurphy

While doing as Google search for russian tortoise. Wasn't really impressed with the first few threads I read but, spending a little more time I found there is a lot of good information and met some very knowledgable and friendly people.


----------



## Kristy1970

#google lol


----------



## Angel_turtle

Josh said:


> im curious. im betting lots of craigslist people and lots of myspace people



I was googling about how to take care of a tortoise and found this website decided to download it.
I found out what kind of tortoise i have!


----------



## CarolM

Google


----------



## lilly_sand99

I was doing my research and I was being directed to here at every turn! From Google lol


----------



## LeanneW

Google! and I am so glad I have


----------



## hollyandT

Over the past 4 years if I’ve ever had a query about something tortoise related I’d type the question in and click on the tortoise forum every time . Not sure why it took me this long to join I love it


----------



## Cathie G

Josh said:


> *RE: how did you find TortoiseForum.org?*
> 
> thanks to all who have filled in the poll, any others?


I was trying to check out tortoise stuff on google and ran across you. I got stuck. Thanks.


----------



## Mystic_Queen (Llaria)

Cathie G said:


> I was trying to check out tortoise stuff on google and ran across you. I got stuck. Thanks.


Exactly the same. I searched up red foot care on google and boom up popped the forum. And now I’m stuck. I got the forum bug ??


----------



## Cocorene'

As soon as I decided I would like to adopt a desert tortoise, I started reading everything I could about them. Google searches led me here, and I also got stuck here, and have been down this tortoise hole ever since. I always recommend this group to everyone I can who is looking for tortoise info, or anyone who seems to have wrong info. This forum is the best!


----------



## CaliA

on Google when looking for helpful tips on caring for turtles


----------



## Cathie G

Mystic_Queen said:


> Exactly the same. I searched up red foot care on google and boom up popped the forum. And now I’m stuck. I got the forum bug ??


Hello. I'm glad this thread popped up ?


----------



## Ayushjain101

My boy was doing really bad. A severe renal failure 3 years ago. I searched Google and some people had already asked same questions in here. I asked for help... And sure got too!! It was so amazing to have all of you guys here. My boy is doing great now. I love this place and everyone here!!?


----------



## Beasty_Artemis

Josh said:


> im curious. im betting lots of craigslist people and lots of myspace people


I remember I was looking for better quality tortoise food online when I discovered the forum. Then I read that my babies were being taken poor care of. So I changed that.


----------

